# BMW VintageFest Pics



## cb804 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a few shots from a local BMW car club show. The red 1968 2000CS won best of show. Hope you enjoy them...























































2002 with an E30 M3 engine


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

wow...some really nice machines there.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for sharing 
2002s rule! Inka Orange ftw :banana:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome meet!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

Great photos, and awesome machines! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

yummy!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice pictures :thumbup:


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

cb804 said:


>


Always had a special place in my heart for Classic BMW bikes!


----------



## cb804 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Here are a few more...


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

NICE - VERY NICE!!!! :thumbup:


----------

